# Cypress Creek



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Thougt they would be there hit all the reliable spota and nada water looked fairly good still to early i guess


----------



## FISHROADIE

Yep to early 1 or 2 more weeks should get them started as long as there is no heavy rainfall. Keep us posted.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

I didnt go get any minnows so im not totally convinced there not there so i guess i have to prove myself wrong!!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE

CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> I didnt go get any minnows so im not totally convinced there not there so i guess i have to prove myself wrong!!!!


When you don't try minnows you always wonder if they would have made the diff.


----------



## Rip Some Lip

Goint to JJ in the moring armed with both minnows & arties, we'll see...


----------



## Midnight Splash

Thanks for the update.


----------



## txguy79

Fished under cypresswood bridge with gold fish and arties today. Nada


----------



## txguy79

Anyone going to do some creek fishing today?


----------



## That Robbie Guy

What was everyone throwing?


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Roadrunners jigs and little rattletraps


----------



## That Robbie Guy

CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> Roadrunners jigs and little rattletraps


If they won't hit traps or spoons I tell myself there is no fish there.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Still no whites did catch a few crappie today and a nice channel cat on a berklt power grub


----------



## Stringer007

it' almost there.


----------



## fishingman c

Went today also . Nothing. Some yakers had a few big females and a couple of crappie


----------



## Yort69

Did the yakers come from upstream or downstream ?



fishingman c said:


> Went today also . Nothing. Some yakers had a few big females and a couple of crappie


----------



## tennisplayer2

I have been shutout 3 times fishing for white bass at spring/cyress creek this year. I will be trying again Monday morning. I hope that I don't get shutout again. I don't know what is going on this year, we were killing them at this time in years' past.


----------



## hopn

Caught some today. Water was DIRTY. We didn't go on the Spring River side. Think its call West San Jac? All on artificial.


----------



## fishingman c

They came from downstream ( back toward spring creek )


----------



## Forever Fishing

Cool video and a great rig. Nice fish.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## hopn

Thanks Forever Fishing. I like your handle. lol, describes lots of us, forever fishing!


----------



## andre3k

Group of us on yaks went this morning and we all came back empty handed. Fished from the bridge all the way to JJ park without a single bite. Water was still pretty muddy.


----------



## Snowball

Yeah cool video hopn. those look like some noice catches....


----------



## fishinganimal

Spawn will be late this year. Like the wiseman Sunbeam says when the Dogwood trees start to bloom it will be on. The next two to three weeks after.


----------



## Yort69

I went out yesterday about 9:30 and didn't get but 2 whites on minnows and a perfect size channel cat. I threw various colors of roadrunners , tandem grubs, grubs with spinners, pet spoons, chrome rattletraps small and medium size and even trolled and didn't get one bump .


----------



## tennisplayer2

Three of us fished Cypress Creek to JJ park without a bite. The water was dirty and higher than usual. We threw all types of lures.


----------



## hrider2001

Thanks for the posts guys....was gonna go tomorrow....but I think I'll wait just a tad longer.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Fished down from the cypress creek bridge at my favorite spot and caught my first whites of the year only caught two but at least there were signs of life.


----------



## EJ

Yort69 said:


> I went out yesterday about 9:30 and didn't get but 2 whites on minnows and a perfect size channel cat. I threw various colors of roadrunners , tandem grubs, grubs with spinners, pet spoons, chrome rattletraps small and medium size and even trolled and didn't get one bump .


I think I spoke to you briefly. I was in the center console flat bottom with 2 guys and 2 little boys. I think you were in a yak?


----------



## Yort69

negative, i was in a boat...



EJ said:


> I think I spoke to you briefly. I was in the center console flat bottom with 2 guys and 2 little boys. I think you were in a yak?


----------



## tennisplayer2

Croakersoaker, what were you using? We threw a lot of different lures (roadrunners in different colors, petspoon, spinners, etc) without a hit on Monday. We fished it hard, at many different spots. Thanks.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

C


tennisplayer2 said:


> Croakersoaker, what were you using? We threw a lot of different lures (roadrunners in different colors, petspoon, spinners, etc) without a hit on Monday. We fished it hard, at many different spots. Thanks.


2 inch white berkly power grub on a 1/16 oz rd runner head!!!!!!


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

W


tennisplayer2 said:


> Croakersoaker, what were you using? We threw a lot of different lures (roadrunners in different colors, petspoon, spinners, etc) without a hit on Monday. We fished it hard, at many different spots. Thanks.


I tryed little rattle traps jigs weird year last year we had high water at this time but i started catchin whites in jan and did not do great on the whites but we put the smack down on the big crappie in feb up till the middle of march on those power grubs i could be cathing one every cast on those berkly power grubs and put on a cheapy they would not touch it


----------



## dnonmacher

*where to?*

I'll hopefully be comin into town from austin this weekend and my brother and i were trying to figure out the best spot to target the whites. I have a theory that i was goin to bounce of you guys and see if you concur. so croakersoaker went near the cypresswood bridge and didn't catch but a few. so we know that they are spawning, but that only a few are up there. the only way they got past spots like the I45 bridge is becasue the water level was so high. So, now that it's back to normal, the only whites that we're going to catch are the few that made it past points like this upstream; until we have another big rain. so in the next couple days whites will be going upstream but only as far as the water level allows them to. i'm thinking that it possibly could be better from 45 on down into the san jacinto and that i shouldn't bother with anything upstream of that. Do ya'll know of any other points downstream from 45, to spring creek, to the san jacinto, that are areas where the white bass can't swim past without the water level being high?
Do ya'll even think my theory is true? or are more of the whites not going to get the signal to leave lake houston until we get more rain? Since last year was a bust, This is only my 2nd year chasing them, so i'm still very much a novice.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Last sat we took the polaris for a ride along the creek from 45 and went east and you are right about the water i dont think if the run started today they could make it to 45 way to many obstacals they would have to have some salmon in there jeans but i would say from treshwig east will see some fish once the run does start. I live a mile from the creek and have been checking three four times a week in spots that we have killed them in the past and have caught a total of maybe 10 crappie and 2 whites so i dam sure would not waste the gas evn coming to fish cypress.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Went yesterday with a buddy got 11 big females and four crappie. Was supposed to go today but woke up with the crud so he went by his self and got 13 whites and 1 crappie hopefully this **** breaks so i can get back on them


----------



## Yort69

Where is the cypress creek bridge?



CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> Went yesterday with a buddy got 11 big females and four crappie. Was supposed to go today but woke up with the crud so he went by his self and got 13 whites and 1 crappie hopefully this **** breaks so i can get back on them


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Between


Yort69 said:


> Where is the cypress creek bridge?


Between 1960 and treshwig on cypresswood


----------



## Yort69

I know that bridge, why do they call it cypress creek bridge ? There are a lot of bridges that cross cypress creek... I was looking all over google for cypress creek bridge..lol..Thanks !



CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> Between
> 
> Between 1960 and treshwig on cypresswood


----------



## Yort69

So are you talking about the Cypresswood bridge or the Treshwig bridge ?


----------



## dnonmacher

So do you bank fish or float in a boat? I wannatake my canoe right now and fish that general area. Have one car drop off and one be downstream for the pick up. Where can I leave my vehicles where they won be likely to be broken into.


----------



## jboehm

Capt. Chris said:


> That is why I asked for a cross street


Is that the correct spot? I see people down there all of the time, but have never fished it.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

dnix said:


> Thought we were all talking about the one near the golf course/ horse stables


Yep - that's where I start.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

It's cypress wood between 1960 & treshwig


----------



## jboehm

People were down there this morning.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Went sunday fished from 730 till 2 5 whites 1 crappie i give up dont think its gonna happen this year


----------



## alanmacias541

Went twice this weekend and nothing...I keep thinking I'm doing something wrong but am wondering if they're just not there.... Hopefully yak I ordered will arrive this week so I can explore more of the creek since the walking is time consuming and thus far unproductive...


----------

